
When the News Reads You Back: Standing Up for Reader Privacy - kawera
https://medium.com/thoughts-on-media/when-the-news-reads-you-back-why-journalists-need-to-stand-up-for-reader-privacy-15e40bd2d120#.spwro6ich
======
bojo
One of the primary reasons I use
[https://www.eff.org/privacybadger](https://www.eff.org/privacybadger) \- I
honestly had no clue how many things were tracking me on sites I frequented
until I installed this plugin.

~~~
jmclnx
Thanks for the link, giving it a whirl now

